# What Color/Pattern is my Paint?



## smhorsleysr (May 20, 2014)

I am fairly green when it comes to talking horse lingo and have been trying to figure out the right verbage to spit out that properly identifies my 4 legged homie Rufous. Exactly what color and pattern Paint is he? Unfortunately I have no papers for him. He has one blue eye.... Is that common to have just one blue eye? I have never owned a Paint before so all these markings and evil blue eyes are new to me. Anyone out there got the answers? Thanks!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have any other pictures of him?

From that picture, he almost looks like he has a chestnut base, but I'm not 100% sure with myself there. He's definitely tobiano and I would say splash. Other pictures would determine other patterns. 

Blue eyes are caused by frame and splash, which are two of the "overo" genes. It is entirely common for a horse to have just one blue eye. It's equally as common for just portions of the eye to be blue and the rest brown.


----------



## smhorsleysr (May 20, 2014)

There are a few more pics of him in my profile, in the album named Rufous. For some reason I can't copy the link or I would post the pic on this reply... I appreciate the help. Been going crazy looking at pictures on the web trying to figure it out!


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

As Poseidon said, he looks like a chestnut with tobiano and splash. The blue eye would most likely come from the splash gene. You can have him tested for all of the pinto patterns though. It can be interesting to find out exactly what genes may be hiding on a horse. Either way he's lovely


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmmm...I'm wondering if he may be brown. See the caramel color around his eye?

I see Tobiano and Splash.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

The lighting in the pictures are poor, long shadows suggesting early morning or late evening which means a strong yellow light is cast on everything. Basically a guess on color given the quality of pictures. Could be a fading black, smokey black, brown or chestnut. Knowing the colors of the parents can also make a difference in eliminating color possibilities (like if both parents were chestnut, all offspring would be chestnut). 

For pattern, tobiano and splash for certain (the facial white is strongly influenced by the splash), possibly frame and/or sabino as well but not showing much characteristics.

Lighting really changes the appearance of a horse's color as well as winter coats if they are prone to fading in the sun. Nutrition also effects the appearance of a horse's color


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Hmmm...I'm wondering if he may be brown. See the caramel color around his eye?
> 
> I see Tobiano and Splash.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's why I wasn't sure of myself with chestnut.


----------



## smhorsleysr (May 20, 2014)

I have tried to take some better pics Rufous.  Does this help?


----------



## smhorsleysr (May 20, 2014)




----------



## smhorsleysr (May 20, 2014)




----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I say brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, with the new pictures he could be brown, it's still kind of hard to tell. You could have him tested, there is a test for brown agouti if I'm not mistaken. Either way, he's very cute.


----------

